# Gorilla in the Mist



## Rotten_Bunny (13/2/15)

Yup yup yup !







Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (13/2/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Yup yup yup !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy gorilla!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (13/2/15)

Dassie said:


> Happy gorilla!


Very happy ! .. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Silver said:


> View attachment 21381



Much better looking!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (13/2/15)

Silver said:


> View attachment 21381


Smooth, dude, Real smooth !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)

Lol @Andre !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (13/2/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Yup yup yup !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needless to say the next toke was Dry. Envisage an ape going all hulk in the living Room ! ... I think my parrot pooped himself 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

